# Seeking Advice re Color of Hardwood Floors - Dark or Light?



## RenoNewbie (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone!

We just started a reno project, and can't decide whether to go with dark or light-colored hardwood floors.  We have a vaulted ceiling with pine-colored T&G panels and dark wood beams.  A picture of a similar ceiling can be found if you Google the following words:  pali makai vaulted ceiling.  It's the first link in the search results.  I would post the direct link, but can't because I'm a newbie...so sorry for the inconvenience!

Would love any thoughts/opinions/advice as to whether we should go with dark floors or light/pine-colored floors-ie do we match the T&G ceiling or the dark wood beams.  

Thanks so much!!


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome Reno:
It is just a personal preference but I would go with the lightest, natural finish I could get. I just get the 'dugeon' feeling in a room where everything is stained dark.
But then, it is a matter of personal preference; some would like it all dark as possible. I have seen a lot of beautiful cherry pieces stained to almost black when the natural finish would have been much prettier. If they were going to use black stain, they could have used poplar for a lot less money.
Glenn


----------

